# Kenmore Refrig- Model 79576204901; Freezer on bottom-NOT WORKING -



## kev (Aug 25, 2013)

i Have a Kenmore frig model 79576204901 thats 2 yrs new, frezzer on bottom, frig on top. 
It has worked fine since new, suddenly today , the digital temp indicator shows ERR instead of temperatur and the freezer digital shows FF. '
If I unplug it , and then plug in again, . it comes back on, but quickly dies out again.. this sounds like a electronic CB problem ..... but i could be wrong 

i have had trouble with GE Profile refirg with a Bad main circuit board..... saw an article in this forum which was correct and i fixed it myself. there was even a GE recall that wAS issued to repair techs but not the public, Thanks to you guys , i clicked on it and was infomred when i spoke to a GE repair tech . They wanted 120 for it but since i was aware of the recall i got it for free. 

If anyone has any info about KENMORE frigs that stop working ... please,... HELP ME !!

thank you ... this is a great blog...>!


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Aug 27, 2013)

Kev,

We have a couple of really good techs on the site so I will wait for them to post up but in my very uneducated opinion, it sounds like an electronics/board issue.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am not overly familier with the LG built Kenmores but this may be close enough to help...
http://www.applianceaid.com/pdf/Kenmore-LG-refrigerator-795.76202901-SM-MFL62078224.pdf

jeff.


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 28, 2013)

This error code Er FF indicates a problem with the evaporator fan motor but it can also be with the main control board. When the power cord is disconnected for 30 seconds and then reconnected, it resets the board. Sometimes this procedure corrects the problem and sometimes it does, for only a short period of time. Usually in this case, the main board will need to be replaced. First it needs to be determined if the fan motor is running or not. If the motor is still running, the main board, which is located behind the unit, will probably need to be replaced. It's possible the motor may not be sending a low voltage signal to the board. If the motor is not running, some voltage checks will need to be made to, determine if the motor has failed or if the board is not sending voltage to the motor. These are some difficult checks to make and the motor can be a difficult repair, which will require a technician.


----------



## kev (Sep 18, 2013)

HI 

I have a unique situation here, maybe its happened before: 

i have a "Old school " GE traditional frig from the 70"s that is  a great collector for "retro" lovers. Its copper colored and beautiful . The freezer is on top - frig on bottom  . 17.6 Cu Ft 

the problem  is , when its plugged in , the lights work and its fine. BUt when you turn the dial to start it , , it blows a breaker and shorts out. !! 
it has been sitting idle for 8 months and is used only 4 months a year. Its a 1970's vintage model so it well made and i dont want to trash it to a land fill.  
please advise , or send links where i can get a service manual and to diagnose the problem 

thank you,, this is a great site !  u just helped me fix a new Kenmore , freezer on bottom that was givikng a ERR  FF code !


----------



## woodchuck (Sep 18, 2013)

Your compressor starter or the compressor is bad. Look near the compressor for a small black plastic part. Maybe an inch big. Take it off and shake it. If it rattles its bad. If it's melted it's bad. probably compressor it it seems good.


----------



## jeff1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,



> BUt when you turn the dial to start it , , it blows a breaker and shorts out. !!



Compressor winding shorted to ground is common...

Check for grounded windings by reading from each terminal to a good ground on the cabinet.







jeff.


----------



## kev (Sep 19, 2013)

hi Jeff

thank you for repsonding to this rather starnge qustion im sure.

exactly how do i perfomrthis test?  Is this a capacitor that is unplugged from the compressor..??   where is it located and to check the continuity , do i test each of these terminal to the frame of the frig...and what am i checking for ... open ciruit or infinity or closed and shorted circuit from each of  the test areas on the compressor.  MOre details th ebetter .. 
Im a mechanical engineer by traiing not an electrical engineer type !!! 

thank you , Kevin


----------



## jeff1 (Sep 19, 2013)

> Check for grounded windings by reading from each terminal to a good ground on the cabinet.



Remove start relay and overload so the compressor pins look like the pic above....then test each pin to ground/cabinet for continuity.

jeff.


----------

